# Probleme mit Daiwa Emblem XT 5500 - wer fischt diese Rolle ?



## xonnel (10. Juli 2006)

Hallo !

Ich schreibe mal in die Rubrik Brandungsangeln, da ich hoffe, dass einige von Euch diese Rolle fischen und mit evtl helfen können.

Ich habe heute 3 Stück dieser Rollen bekommen (Neuware).
Nun habe ich mit einer Rolle ein kleines Problem. Zischen der Spule und dem Gehäuse laufen 2 Metallbügel, die leicht gegen die Spule drücken - wohl um zu verhindern, dass sich Schnur unter der Spule verfängt und sich um die Achse wickelt.

Bei einer Rolle fiel mir beim Auspacken einer dieser Bügel von der Rolle entgegen. Ich kann den Bügel zwar wieder zurückstecken, allerdings fällt er danach sofort wieder raus, die Verankerung scheint nicht zu klappen.

Normalerweise würde ich die Rolle ja einfach wieder zum Händler zurückschicken, allerdings wollte ich diese Rollen mit in den Urlaub nehmen.
Daher wird das ganze zeitlich wohl zu knapp.

Meine Frage ist nun: Kann ich die Rolle ohne diesen Bügel bedenkenlos benutzen, oder haben diese beiden Dinger noch einen "tieferen" Sinn, den ich noch nicht erkannt habe ?


----------



## Klaus S. (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit Daiwa Emblem XT 5500 - wer fischt diese Rolle ?*

Hallo,
du hast es schon völlig richtig erkannt das diese Bügel verhindern sollen das die Schnur unter die Spule kommt. Du kannst sie natürlich auch ohne Bügel benutzen, mußt eben nur aufpassen das die Schnur nach dem Auswerfen sich nicht unter die Spule wickelt, wenn doch auch nicht so schlimm, nimmst einfach die Spule ab und wickelst die Schnur wieder von der Achse (auf der sich die Schnur verfäng).

Viel Spaß mit den Rollen und schönen Urlaub.


----------



## xonnel (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit Daiwa Emblem XT 5500 - wer fischt diese Rolle ?*

Hallo !

Ja ich dachte mir das schon 
Die Frage ist halt nur, ob ohne diesen einen Bügel die Schnur permanent unter die Rolle kommt oder ob man relativ normal einkurbeln kann.

Naja, ich werds wohl rausfinden muessen ;-))


----------



## Klaus S. (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit Daiwa Emblem XT 5500 - wer fischt diese Rolle ?*

Beim einkurbeln passiert überhaupt nichts da Spannung auf der Schnur ist.


----------



## mcmc (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit Daiwa Emblem XT 5500 - wer fischt diese Rolle ?*

Dieses Problem hatte ich auch mit Shimano-Brandungsrollen. Ist nach meiner Erfahrung aber nur ein kosmetisches Problem. Die Funktion der Rolle wird nicht beeintraechtigt. Verfangen hat sich auch so nichts. Nach dem Werfen muss man nur darauf achten, auf Zug die lose Schnur einzukurbeln.


----------

